# plynout, uplynout, vyplývat



## jónico

I have a series of engineering documents from the Czech Republic in English, but I suspect some of the translations are not quite right. One clause I see often in these documents is "It is elapsed out of xxx that yyyy..." or variations such as "It elapses out of xxxx that yyyy."
I think it is probably a literal translation of an Czech idiom into English, and the context makes me suspect that it might mean "It can be inferred from xxxx that yyyy". 
Can any of you English/Czech speakers confirm this, or let me know otherwise?

Thanks!

I'd ask my maternal grandmother, whose family was from Bohemia, but she died a few years ago....:-(


----------



## winpoj

Yes, it's quite possible that they mean: "it follows from x that y". The translator must have been really incompetent though.

He/she probably used "elapse" for "plynout" or "vyplývat", which is clearly wrong.

Z x vyplývá/plyne, že y.


"Elapse" normally translates as "uplynout", which is very different.

The set period has elapsed. Stanovená lhůta uplynula.


----------



## jónico

winpoj said:


> The translator must have been really incompetent though.


 
You said it!
But fortunately for me, because it helps me keep my job!

Thanks for the confirmation--I really appreciate it.

-Jónico


----------



## werrr

jónico said:


> You said it!
> But fortunately for me, because it helps me keep my job!
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation--I really appreciate it.
> 
> -Jónico


Without context I would give the translator the benefit of doubt.

The phrase seems to be mistaken, but the verb needn’t be wrong.


----------

